# Winged bowls



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Got smacked with one (?) of the wings on a red cedar winged bowl I was turning today. Had it reversed in the cole jaws, 1800rpm, turning the bottom, supported by the tail stock - when - BAM ! , the back of my left hand got in the way of the whirling propeller wings. Hurt like hell but, luckily no damage to my hand except for a large bruise. On the other hand, five of the eight extended pins were bent, five silicone bumpers shredded, large chunk of the bowl taken out by the carbide bit, bowl came off the lathe like a rocket. Damn, now have to start over ! Lesson learned - Keep my stupid hands out of the way of the propeller !


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I have done some Staved Vases and the Circle Jig I use to clamp the Staves together has 4 allthread rods sticking out. After getting hit on the hand with those nasty buggers I decided to take my Uncles advice by putting some tape on then as a warning that I am getting too close…...


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Always figured those things were dangerous. Especially with my attention span!! Glad you weren't hurt more than a bruise and equipment. By the way- like your tag line.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Robert: It's something I strongly believe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad to hear you didn't get hurt or worse. Like a good friend told me long ago, "it's just wood, get aother piece"


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for sharing this boo-boo. A good reminder to everyone to be careful. Wood turning, woodworking, etc., can be a dangerous hobby. Glad to hear you didn't get hurt or worse. Like a good friend told me long ago, "it's just wood, get aother piece" .... Sorry bout the double post….. my puter did somethin krazy…


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if a small strobe light would help you see your work better on a lathe. I have lights all around mine, but I still cant see a spinning piece if it sticks out. If you had a strobe light coming down on the work from above you could see the whole thing and avoid it easier. The flashes would freeze the object until you got to high RPM's.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad accident not worse and hope soreness goes away quickly. I am too cheap to buy Cole jaws for my chuck. Have several size donut chucks stacked in corner of shop. Too lazy to root out parts to fit what needed most of the time. Find myself just using jam chucking tailstock support for reverse turning these days. Whether use donut chuck or jam chuck for reverse turning do two things do is slow down lathe speed and sharpen gouge using. Do not own any carbide tools.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/assets/turning_articles/DoughnutChuck.pdf

Would like to try making and using one of these.

http://www.crwoodturner.com/longworth/

Think this set up much safer than Cole jaws. 
http://www.borouz.com/homemade-jumbo-jaws/


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi i personally think you were very lucky and a bit careless with the speed way to high for cole jaws Regards Tamboti


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

tamboti - Yeah, the "recommended" rpm for cole jaws is 600. But, I have found that if I use the tail stock to apply a little pressure I can run it to 1800.

Russell - I have a light above the lathe that shines straight down. Normally I can see the ghost image of the "propellers" but, this time I got to close. I've turned numerous winged bowls, this is the first time I lost one.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah cole jaws make me nervous, so I use them rarely. Making a couple of donut chucks is definitely on my todo list. Glad you're relatively ok.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've never turned one but they sure look scary. I'm glad you were not seriously hurt.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Another reminder that we're human. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad it wasn't worse.

I like to keep my tool rest parallel with the winged box. Then I put a piece of masking tape on it just beyond the wing tip as a safety reminder. Here is demo of a winged box I did a while back


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

MPax - I've watched your video on youtube before, excellent demonstration. My winged bowl was (?) 9" square. I like sthe idea of the tape, gonna try it next time. Maybe the fluttering of the tape AND the whirling propeller sound will keep my attention where it belongs.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

When I turn things like that, I put flourescent tape on the projections, it helps you see them a lot better. I also try to take a stance that makes it hard for me to actually move into the path.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Can someone post a pic of a winged bowl? I am not familiar with this piece. Thanks


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I see what you mean by joining the lesson learned club.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Woodbum: The winged bowl I got "bammed" with is now in the process of being reaccopmplished. When I finish I will post a photo. In the meantime, google jimmy clews on youtube and he will show you how to do a winged bowl.


----------

